# Piura posee más de 50 zonas que podrían ser declaradas reservas naturales



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El departamento de Piura posee más de 50 zonas de costa, sierra y ceja de selva que podrían ser declaradas reservas naturales, informó hoy el subgerente regional de Recursos Naturales y Gestión Ambiental, Marco Ganoza.

"Con esa declaratoria, se impulsaría la protección y conservación de esas zonas. Por ello, estamos en pleno proceso de identificación y demarcación de esos ecosistemas", precisó a la agencia de noticias Andina.

Entre esas zonas mencionó a la Isla Lobos de Tierra, los bosques de Cuyas, los páramos de Pacaipampa, los Manglares de Vice, la zona arqueológica de Aypate, el Estuario de Virrilá y las lagunas de las Huaringas. 

El funcionario indicó que el gobierno regional de Piura, en coordinación con el Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales (Inrena), promoverán la conservación de esas áreas y sus respectivos ecosistemas, especies y recursos genéticos. 

Asimismo, remarcó que no sólo se debe aprobar la declaratoria de reserva natural, sino que se debe otorgar a cada zona un presupuesto que genere recursos en beneficio de quienes las habitan y del Estado. 

El uso económico de una zona declarada como reserva natural se debe hacer cumpliendo con la exigente legislación que existe sobre el tema, para garantizar que no se atente contra la biodiversidad, aseveró.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ojala y se logre preservar esas zonas, cabe señalar que la isla lobos es la mas grande del Peru.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Piura es conocido a nivel nacional por sus valles, llanuras, playas, etc, y no es conocida por sus zonas andinas ( 1500 msn a 3000 msn ). el 25% del territorio Piurano es Andino y ceja de selva. Más adelante pondre fotos de los paisajes andinos de Piura, en esas zonas andinas su gente se semejan a la zona de oxapampa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo que se sabe es que en piura se encuentra el unico bosque seco tropical del pais, y su zona andina no es tan elevada como en el resto del pais.


----------

